# USA Drivers License / Portuguese Drivers License



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Just want to know if they take away your United States drivers license when you get your Portuguese drivers license? If so how can you drive or rent a car when you go back to the USA on holidays?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

betelnutz said:


> Just want to know if they take away your United States drivers license when you get your Portuguese drivers license? If so how can you drive or rent a car when you go back to the USA on holidays?


The same as millions of other people with non-US driving licences who drive and rent cars in the US of A.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Strontium said:


> The same as millions of other people with non-US driving licences who drive and rent cars in the US of A.


Ok I just was not sure if there would be any issues renting a car being only a US citizen and having only a Portuguese drivers license.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

When you swap your license, you are given a printout until the actual plastic card arrives. It might take a (very long) while. If you need to rent a car in the US in the interim, best to check in advance if rental agencies will accept the paper.


----------

